# Kick Panels



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I have no clue on working with Fiberglass nor where to start with a kick panel for the front. I was wondering, if anyone has experience making one, and could maybe make one for me? I live in Florida and it would be cool if we could keep it in the state, but if its not too much, I would pay shipping and the price of the kicker. I would want it made for my 95 200sx. And for a 6 1/2 speaker. Thanks a lot.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Kickpanels rule.*

Wes has an excellent how-to on his site that helped _a lot_ when I built mine. http://wes.nissanpower.com . Click on Fiberglass Projects or something like that.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think wes was selling his I am not sure if they were sold.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Thanks guys!*

Good looking out. They are still for slae with or without speakers. Drop me a line if your interested.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i don't know why this is, but I didn't think fiberglassing kick panels was all that hard, I'm a perfectionist so I scratched the first pair anyway even though they were fine, I like the shiny show car finish but went with carpetting on the last pair, i think my biggest hassle was molding, and that dang smell


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

How is the imaging and the sound with the kick panels?

I was debating with a few friends, and they said they do make it sound better... But the cost and time to make, or find and buy the kick panel isn't really worth it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The imaging is fantastic, and so is the frequency response. The upper range of the low frequencies now comes from up front, which is always good. Also, the transient response characteristics are excellent - drums sound great on my speakers. More than worth the time and effort.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Where can I get premade kick panels for a 95 200SX?

I don't have any friends that do fibreglass stuff...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

freezing_frost said:


> *Where can I get premade kick panels for a 95 200SX?
> 
> I don't have any friends that do fibreglass stuff... *




welll wes has some... but you can check your local audio shop...
a couple around me do it...


----------

